# Other Places Around The World > Asia, South Pacific & Australia >  >  Next time in Australia .. Qantas First Class Lounge @ SYD

## Petri

Next time you're in Sydney (or Melbourne) and happen to fly F, or happen to have AA Executive Platinum card or any other OneWorld Emerald card.

http://www.ausbt.com.au/qantas-first...-the-wine-list

The best airport lounge in my books.

----------

